# Medium grey suit and dark charcoal grey - need shirt and tie color suggestions



## ozshadow (Jun 22, 2009)

The look needs to be very conservative - think of it being worn in court.

What color shirt and tie would you recommend with these two suits ? (medium grey, and also a dark charcoal grey)

Pictures of examples would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Black/true navy tie with white/light blue spots, as seen in this image from Will's blog A Suitable Wardrobe.








As for the shirt, go with white, light blue or white with stripes.


----------



## ozshadow (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting you chose that pattern - for my navy suit to wear to interviews, I chose a tie that looks identical to the Charles Alexander - Eastbury - in Burgandy.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Red can also be an elegant choice, as long as it's a darker, more subdued red. Sorry, no pics, but take a look at the picture of Andy in the upper left side of your screen or of President Obama; he is often seen wearing red ties.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

The most conservative possible, as JibranK posted, a grey or charcoal with a silk true (dark) navy, and light blue shirt. If it were a navy suit, I'd go with a matted silver tie, and pale yellow shirt. Conservatively and personally, I don't find white shirts a good choice as the color is too "sharp" and doesn't provide much overall color to the suit.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Good advice so far. To make it a little more general if you're going for maximum safety/conservatism:

Plain shirts in white or pale blue (no button-down collars for court, please). You might be able to slip a twill or herringbone in unnoticed. There are some judges who would find a yellow, ecru, or pink shirt "frivolous." They're rare these days, but some still roam the benches...

Plain dark ties in conventional shades (navy, maroon, a different shade of grey than the suit). Adding white or pale blue dots/spots is fine. A subdued rep stripe is also quite traditional. In America, it's actually a little more common than a plain colored tie. Almost any of Brooks Bros.' traditional rep striped ties are very common sights in the courtroom, especially in dark colors.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

It just so happens that I had on a charcoal grey suit earlier today. I have always liked shirts in various shades of grey with charcoal, such as this light grey one I wore today. By the way, those white marks on my lapel are a reflection from the mirror, not something on my jacket.










Cruiser


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

With these two suits, the possiblities for shirts and ties are almost endless. Ties: almost any blue shade (navy to carolina), black, red, maroon, green, purple, sometimes even brown. For shirts, you are a little more limited: pink, white, light blues, pastels, stripes in black and white, brown and white, and the aforementioned colors.


----------



## archduke (Nov 21, 2003)

ozshadow said:


> The look needs to be very conservative - think of it being worn in court.
> 
> What color shirt and tie would you recommend with these two suits ? (medium grey, and also a dark charcoal grey)
> 
> Pictures of examples would be greatly appreciated.


Fine bright white shirt. Not any shirt that has gone even slightly grey.
Black or silver tie. Black could be knit.


----------

